# Efficient sharing of a large number of photos with family



## rob_s (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I am having a little trouble figuring out an efficient photo sharing scheme for my situation and could use some ideas.  

Here is the situation:

Goal: Efficiently share all photos of my two kids with my ex-wife

Context:

1. source photos are a mix of multiple formats including raw, jpegs
2. For all raw photos, i need to convert to jpeg first, then share
3. Web sharing like portfolio or via web url doesn't allow efficient grabbing of files for her and files are not well organized

What used to work well for us was when I used to export from my cameras into a folder on dropbox which we shared.  But that doesn't work unless I am willing to share all photos, which I am not wanting to do, so I need a solution that is downstream in the Lightroom CC workflow.

I have tried both portfolio and share to web but not super happy for the reasons above.

Any brilliant ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 24, 2018)

LightroomCC automatically publishes Albums to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom      These albums can be shared and downloading is a possibility too.  Share the Albums that you want and publish the link to each album

An example 00.00 Special Images by Cletus Lee


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 24, 2018)

schuffr said:


> What used to work well for us was when I used to export from my cameras into a folder on dropbox which we shared. But that doesn't work unless I am willing to share all photos, which I am not wanting to do, so I need a solution that is downstream in the Lightroom CC workflow.


Why not set up a separate folder or account for this purpose?  If it worked in the past, it is probably the best solution for her.

--Ken


----------



## rob_s (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks Cletus.  This works fine until there are potentially hundreds. Then clicking one at a time is a little time consuming!




clee01l said:


> LightroomCC automatically publishes Albums to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom      These albums can be shared and downloading is a possibility too.  Share the Albums that you want and publish the link to each album
> 
> An example 00.00 Special Images by Cletus Lee


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 25, 2018)

schuffr said:


> Thanks Cletus.  This works fine until there are potentially hundreds. Then clicking one at a time is a little time consuming!


When you share an album using the LRCC web sharing, the recipient can download the entire contents of that album with a single click. The images are downloaded into a zipped folder, and can be extracted like any zipped folder.

Furthermore, you can set a custom order (if that's important) before sharing, and the images are downloaded in that order and a sequence number prefix is added to the filename, thus keeping the images in that order for subsequent viewing/sorting outside of LRCC. 

The jpeg "export" quality when downloading seems to be around 70, which is perfectly adequate for on-screen viewing. But is downloading even necessary....one of the great advantages of sharing in this way is that the viewer always sees the current edit state of the images, no need to re-download or re-publish whenever you make any changes.


----------



## rob_s (Dec 25, 2018)

Jim,

Thank you so much!!!  I am not sure why, but I did not see the download link when I created the shares. But it is very clearly there now.  This is actually perfect!

Thank you again and happy holidays!

Rob



Jim Wilde said:


> When you share an album using the LRCC web sharing, the recipient can download the entire contents of that album with a single click. The images are downloaded into a zipped folder, and can be extracted like any zipped folder.
> 
> Furthermore, you can set a custom order (if that's important) before sharing, and the images are downloaded in that order and a sequence number prefix is added to the filename, thus keeping the images in that order for subsequent viewing/sorting outside of LRCC.
> 
> The jpeg "export" quality when downloading seems to be around 70, which is perfectly adequate for on-screen viewing. But is downloading even necessary....one of the great advantages of sharing in this way is that the viewer always sees the current edit state of the images, no need to re-download or re-publish whenever you make any changes.


----------

